

Sassy – A portable assembler for x86 processors written in R5RS Scheme (2009) - sea6ear
http://sassy.sourceforge.net/

======
rml
This is used by the Larceny Scheme compiler, which recently had a release:

[http://larcenists.org/download.html](http://larcenists.org/download.html)

And it's apparently generating some pretty fast code:

[http://larcenists.org/benchmarksGenuineR7Linux.html](http://larcenists.org/benchmarksGenuineR7Linux.html)

